

Skype makes it up: One month free calls - preek
https://twitter.com/#!/Skype/status/17976224630444033

======
iwwr
"Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!"

~~~
preek
Wow, they have deleted the tweed - the next one[1] says:

"Sorry – the last tweet was posted in error. We’re 100% focused on getting
Skype back in action. Stay tuned for more information."

1\. <http://twitter.com/#!/Skype/status/17979814220660737>

